
Ask HN: Which Email Service in 2020? - dustinmoris
With the addition of hey.com I wonder what are good email providers in 2020?<p>Good is a very subjective word, so let me clarify what I consider good:<p>- Backed by a profitable business. To me email is a service which is long term, not like a ride hailing app which I can switch with the change of weather. As such I am not too keen to sign up an email account with a startup which hasn&#x27;t reached a profitable business model yet, possibly quickly going out of business or selling everything to the highest bidder soon after I signed up.<p>- Data privacy at the forefront. It must be more than just some meaningless words. I measure companies by actions not manifestos or mission statements. If the email data centers are not located in a country with the strictest data privacy laws of the world, then I think the manifesto or mission statement is bullshit. Why just &quot;empty&quot; words when one could easily make it enforceable by law?<p>- Fast. It has to be fast of course. By fast I mean to be able to respond to a long thread or send emails with large attachments and it should feel quick, natural and snappy.<p>- Reliable. I think that is a given.<p>- Well supported across OS and mobile versions. My devices change a lot faster than my email provider, as such it has to work everywhere.<p>- Support for custom domains.<p>- Beautiful. This is very subjective, but I want my email client to be beautifully designed, well structured and laid out so that navigating, reading and writing emails feels good. Gmail is really dated. Outlook is fugly, too busy, too complicated and too fragmented. It should look good on mobile and Desktop. I hate tiny text but I equally hate the Windows massively oversized Headings and excessive spacing where it&#x27;s impossible to see your entire app without a projector.<p>Taking these points into account, what do people suggest in 2020?
======
Hackbraten
> Data privacy at the forefront.

Curiously, how come you see this as a primary criterion?

Due to the way email works, intermediary nodes will always be able to read
your email while in transit. Plus, every email you send has a recipient whose
habits are out of your control.

For example, my email addresses have leaked from several doctors offices, and
lots of online shops throughout the last years.

Is email privacy not a lost cause by design?

